# Unna boot application for wound care



## hmanning (Jan 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if a physicians office can charge the hcpcs code A6456 along with the application code of 29580 for applying an unna boot?


----------



## AuntJoyce (Jan 13, 2010)

*Unna boot...*

My philosophy is "if you bought it, you get to charge for it"...actually, yes, you do get to recoup a portion of the cost for supplies - it would be nice if the reimbursement actually matched what your doc paid for the goods.

Cheers!

Joyce


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 13, 2010)

Hmmm...I answered this question on a different thread and had the opposite answer.  It was my understanding that supplies are lumped into the Unna Boot.  I found an article by Margie Vaught, dated 10-1-09...

..." It's easy to get confused about Unna boots, because they are different from most other casting procedures, which allow you to bill separately for casting supplies. With Unna boots, all supplies and services are included in a single CPT code: 29580, strapping, Unna boot.That means it would never be appropriate to also report the A-code for Unna boot supplies...."


----------



## AuntJoyce (Jan 13, 2010)

*Unna boots...*

I base my response on personal experience.  My mom goes to physical therapy for her legs 3 times a week.  At the conclusion of each visit, the therapist applies an unna boot to each leg.  I apply these on the weekends.

When the EOB comes back for these visits, there is clear evidence of payment for the application and clear evidence of payment for the unna boot supplies.

I'm guessing that this may well be carrier specific but my mom has Medicare and they happily reimburse the entire shooting match.

Joyce


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 13, 2010)

AuntJoyce said:


> I base my response on personal experience.  My mom goes to physical therapy for her legs 3 times a week.  At the conclusion of each visit, the therapist applies an unna boot to each leg.  I apply these on the weekends.
> 
> When the EOB comes back for these visits, there is clear evidence of payment for the application and clear evidence of payment for the unna boot supplies.
> 
> ...



And that may be the case...carrier specific. Having worked recoupments back in my day...because it's paid doesn't mean it's correct billing....because you're paid doesn't mean you'll keep the money.  Just my 2 cents...


----------



## jscar24 (Jan 17, 2010)

I work in a wound care clinic and we apply unna boots quite often. We charge for the supply of the boot and the service for placing it is included in our e/m visit so Im not sure about charging to put it on. I do know that the boot are very expensive. We usually leave it on 7-10 days depending on the patient.


----------



## raidaste (Jan 18, 2010)

I would say "no". My provider goes to our local wound care clinic and sees patients and she's put these on before. She's not out any money for the supplies so why should she get to charge for them. She should only be charging for the service that she's doing. the facility should charge for the supplies that they are providing.


----------

